# Sucker Giggin'



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Decided to change up the scenery a little bit. We put the flounder sled in one of our local lakes at about dark:30 and fished until about 1:30am. Managed to get these and a couple of cats to complement the mess. Not near as tasty as the Flat ones but a lot cheaper to get!!!

















Biggest sucker was 3.8lbs.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

I giged a few in georiga but not any like that you need a hand gigging any more ??


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

nice mess of fish!!!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

NOTICE: All fish posted in this report were netted and a #7 B&M was used to poke holes in all fish in an attempt to make it appear as if Five Prongs can sucker gig. :moon 

Jusk Kidding, nice mess of fish H.B. The only way the night could have been improved upon were if the Huddle House stayed open past midnight:doh


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

How do you clean them?



Scale and scour 



or



Filet and slice into 1/8 pieces


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Filet as you would any other fish. Then boil them until they reach the right consistancy, then can them for later use. You can make patties out of the just like a salmon, but they taste even better. You just have to make sure that you boil them enough the first time to do away with all of the small linear bones.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

are these "buffalo suckers" like in a river and very "boney"? back when i was a kid, my dad, uncle, brother would go down to the river at night time and sane for buffalo suckers and slay them...


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *rubberboat (7/5/2008)*I giged a few in georiga but not any like that you need a hand gigging any more ??


What did you say????????????


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Ultralite (7/6/2008)*are these "buffalo suckers" like in a river and very "boney"? back when i was a kid, my dad, uncle, brother would go down to the river at night time and sane for buffalo suckers and slay them...


These are Redhorse suckers. I believe the ones that you are talking about grow a lot bigger, upwards of 40lbs.They aren't any of that variety in our local river systems. If you move over to the Alabama/Tombigbee river systems they are very prolific as we have caught alot of them while mullet fishing. And yes you are right they are full of the small linear bones that I mentioned earlier.


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats about the finest mess of suckers ive ever seen! good job.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Good stuff.


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

In May we were at Millers Ferry camping so the boys and I decided to head over to the dam at Millers ferry and try our luck fishing south side of the dam. We saw suckers and catfish that night some of the biggest Ive ever seen. Now you couldnt gig them cause you fish from land right at the dam but if you was to ever hook into one of them carp suckers there it would be a fight. Most of them would have gone 25 lbs +. My youngest was tring his darnest to hook one up but they werent biting. Cats close to the bank were bigger thay a grown mans leg. The current was so swift coming out of the dam and you cant put a boat in there but boy if you could.Next trip we go there we are going to launch south of the dam and head in as close as we can maybe we can hook up to one and will post of we do.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Crappie1962 (7/20/2008)*In May we were at Millers Ferry camping so the boys and I decided to head over to the dam at Millers ferry and try our luck fishing south side of the dam. We saw suckers and catfish that night some of the biggest Ive ever seen. Now you couldnt gig them cause you fish from land right at the dam but if you was to ever hook into one of them carp suckers there it would be a fight. Most of them would have gone 25 lbs +. My youngest was tring his darnest to hook one up but they werent biting. Cats close to the bank were bigger thay a grown mans leg. The current was so swift coming out of the dam and you cant put a boat in there but boy if you could.Next trip we go there we are going to launch south of the dam and head in as close as we can maybe we can hook up to one and will post of we do.


I have never been that far north but I have always wanted to go. I have seen some of the pictures in the bait shops that we delivered to and there were some HOSS catfish being caught. The way you said the Carp/Buffalo were breaking the surface sounds like a good place to try out a bowfishing rig. If you can get close enough to the water.


----------

